# scotts sps questions



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

soo turning my frag tank into an sps tank 

will be using a small power head small heater and a 14 watt par 30 led light baulb 30 cm goose neck 

the tank will be a no sand tank 20 gall rim less 

im looking for any info or preferences you guys have 
salinity temp dosing wc fish or no fish harmit crabs snails 
looking for opinions !!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

SPS like high flow, high light, low bioload. You're current equipment list seems like low flow & low light, so more suited for LPS/softies than sps.

Salinity should be 1.025-26 (ie. full strength sw)
Temp 76-80C but stability is really the main factor.
Dosing, on a small tank like that, I would use an all-in-one like Liquid Reactor that contains Ca, Alk, Mg, & trace minerals.
However, regular water changes should be enough to maintain mineral levels without too much dosing.
Many reefers will still use the two part (Ca & Alk) though, even with regular, frequent water changes if their sps are growing and sucking up minerals at a high rate. 
I think two or three small fish are fine. Corals actually grow better when there is fish in the system as opposed to fishless ultra-low nutrient tanks, IMO.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

hmm ok the par ratings say that i will have enuf light 

mabie i will be buying a biger power head then

is there another ligtht you would recommend thats under 75 bucks that would work better ?

thanks scott


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

it is depend on the height of the tank. The chance are if it is standard 20g, it would be fine but 14W PAR30 might be a bit small in coverage. As I mentioned before with you, if it Is 16x16x16 then fine, but 20g usually is longer than 16"


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

11-13 high 23 long 11-12 wide 


i was thinking more lower light crap in the shaded corner


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

cuz it Is only 11-13 high, the area will much smaller, so u only have half of the tank cover, the side might be total darkness, so even low light will not be enough.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ooo mabie a non photo colection drndros sun corals ooo im droooling


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

For dosing, you can keep it simple (+ cheap) and just use a saturated Kalk drip


----------

